
Lost a work-friend today - dsego
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/9t4ojm/lost_a_workfriend_today/
======
BrockSamson
FTA: Being in IT, in any capacity, is very often thankless and demoralizing.
Many of us are expected to constantly do more with less time and for less
money, among other things. In that sort of environment, it’s very easy to fall
victim to depression and suicide. ​

If this is you, please don’t remain silent. You are worthwhile and your story
deserves to be told by you. There are people in your life that care and,
wherever you are, there are people who want to help.

USA: National Suicide Prevention Helpline: 1-800-273-8255 or text TALK to
741741.

UK: Samaritans - 116 123 (27/7) CALM - 0800 58 58 58 (5pm-midnight)

